# Driver Window Problem



## jayreading (Nov 16, 2005)

2006 Jetta Pkg II, no mods, the drivers side window does not work.
I have replaced the motor with the control module and I can hear a click when I activate the window - it does not move. The dealer claims it is the correct replacement part - a few of the pins are different on close inspection. I had the same problem before I replaced the motor.
I am getting the following codes with the Vag-Com:
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2475
Coding: 0000245
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30737
2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

Any thoughts on what could be causing the window failure. I really do not want to take this car to the dealer.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Driver Window Problem (jayreading)*

Visit this site (Ross-Tech WiKi)
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...oding
The scan you posted shows a Coding of 0000245 for the Driver's door.
Normally the coding on the Driver's side is very similar to the Passenger side (passenger side +1).
Before you make any changes, please post the Driver's Door, and Passenger Door controllers.


----------



## jayreading (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Driver Window Problem (Tim Birney)*

Tim,
The coding for the passenger door said 0001269. I have been reading up on this and the only difference in the driver door is the rear trunk release. Based on the coding the driver door should be 0001270? I coded this number in and got the following printout:
Monday,19,January,2009,22:49:52:20642
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 701 L
Component and/or Version: Tuer-SG 024 2475
Software Coding: 0001270
Work Shop Code: WSC 98765
5 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00100 - Drivers Interior Locking Button (E308) 
008 - Implausible Signal
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00941 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Driver Side (V121) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
On a side note, I do not see how the passenger coding could add up to 0001269. All of the options are even numbers. How do I end up with an odd number? Did I get the wrong part from the dealer? I gave them my VIN and they swear this is the right part.
Thanks for you help.
Jay
_Modified by jayreading at 8:00 PM 1-19-2009_


_Modified by jayreading at 8:57 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

i know on the early mk5's they had drivers door harness issues of being just a tad bit short and wires began to brake and create problems. worth maybe looking into.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (brandonfast)*

My Passenger Door matches my Driver's Door.
Coding is additive.
1269 has the following:
1024 Safe Motor not Installed
128 5-Door Chassis
64 Door Exit Warning Light
32 Mirror Heater
16 Automatic Run Active
4 Mirror Turn Signal
1 Rear Lid Remote Unlock
Make your driver's side door match the passenger side.
Post both Door controllers if you would please...?
Passenger side is Controller 52
Your fault(s) may not be cured by coding alone.
Seems that you might also have a wiring issue.




_Modified by Tim Birney at 7:07 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## jayreading (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Here we go, it looks like we are making progress:
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2475 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30737
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00941 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Driver Side (V121) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
The window still does not operate with the switch. I tried the output test and when I got to the window motor, I heard a clicking and the display said "not enabled".
Wiring problem?

Thanks again for your help,
Jay
_Modified by jayreading at 6:04 AM 1-20-2009_


_Modified by jayreading at 8:11 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (jayreading)*

I'm sure others will chime in...
Your Driver's Door Controller appears to be Euro-Spec, and particular wiring differences may be present.
Keyword: *may*

_Quote, originally posted by *jayreading* »_Here we go, it looks like we are making progress:
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2475 
Coding: 0001269
 Shop #: WSC 98765 666 30737
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00941 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Driver Side (V121) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2377 
Coding: 0001269
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
No fault code found.
The window still does not operate with the switch. I tried the output test and when I got to the window motor, I heard a clicking and the display said "not enabled".
Wiring problem?

Thanks again for your help,
Jay
_Modified by jayreading at 6:04 AM 1-20-2009_

_Modified by jayreading at 8:11 AM 1-20-2009_

The Electric Retract Mirror is an oddity, but shares the same fault as the Window Motor.
From your original post:
"I had the same problem before I replaced the motor."
Don't rule out broken/cracked wires running from the interior to the door. 



_Modified by Tim Birney at 2:17 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## jayreading (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Window Still not operating
I took the door apart again and looked for any cracked or loose wires. I have plugged and unplugged the connectors several times now and if I do not press these connectors down hard - the connection is not made.
Here are my most recent codes after clearing everything:
Saturday,24,January,2009,17:02:27:20642
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 701 L
Component and/or Version: Tuer-SG 024 2475
Software Coding: 0001269
Work Shop Code: WSC 98765
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00941 - Exterior Mirror Retract Motor; Driver Side (V121) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
I did check the boot where the wires from the door enter the car. I have not checked the wires on the interior of the car. Could my fault be in the circuit from the switch to the control module/motor? What if i change the main switches and the wiring harness? What is left? Everything else in the door works (including the mirror), I must have a good ground from the door.


----------



## jayreading (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jayreading)*

Problem solved!
Last problem was 2 broken wires at the boot where the door attaches to the body. Other wires are cracked - this harness needs to be replaced. I temporarily spliced the wires and all codes are clear. This problem has got to be happening to other MKV's. I am sure our frigid weather did not help.
Jay


----------



## nydrell (Aug 22, 2010)

*$$$$××*

Checked my wiring and had a broken wire right by the connection going into the door..problem solve


----------

